# Labor Day!!!!



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello Steelheaders , Drift fisherman, Fly fishing nuts, pin heads, and last but not least cold blooded die hards( like myself)...Im going up to Northern Michigan to the Betsie river on Labor day for 4 days and was wondering if any of you guys have fished it for steelhead or what Im going for King Salmon...I myself will be doing a little bit of everything . Fly fishing the pools and throwing skein under a bobber... Any past experiences or storys are welcome ...or if you just want to add any comments thats okay too 

Bob I know this thread is somewhat about salmon fishing out of state but I thought some of the Steelhead forum folks could share their thoughts...
Thanks in advance for not moving this thread.....


----------



## riverhack (Jul 2, 2011)

LOL bring your big boy gear cause they are a tad larger this year, and early too...


----------



## Spencer_Blanton (Jul 18, 2007)

I go up to the Muskegon and Manistee Rivers for Salmon primarily, but a few Steelhead have visited me there. Skein under a float will pick up either species. I strongly suggest heavy braided line (20lb +) for this. You'll be OK in the channels where the fish are holding to the sides with lighter, but I swear I have the best luck in the trash. Anywhere you can find timber and deadfall, let your float drift into the middle of it. Use a single hook through netting as opposed to a treble that snags everything.

For Salmon, we mostly cast stick baits (less mess and stink). We use Storm Thundersticks (regs and jrs/shallow and deep) in blue/white, fire tiger, and perch patterns most of the time. I had good luck with a blue Rappala glass rap last year, but blue/white and black/white shad raps and husky jerks work well. If you have them sitting around take up some flatfish and wiggle warts. Those you can cast out and let the current work the action while you cast into the pockets near timber.

The salmon hit like a ton of bricks, so have lots of line for a run and a good grip in the rod!  Good luck.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Labor Day seems to be a common date for the Kickoff to Fall Chrome. Or at least beginning to hunt for them. Have fun in Michigan! When you get back, its time for chrome at home!


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

KSUFLASH said:


> Labor Day seems to be a common date for the Kickoff to Fall Chrome. Or at least beginning to hunt for them. Have fun in Michigan! When you get back, its time for chrome at home!


Thanks Flash... I will hopefully be hittin the lighthouse when I get back...
I guess your gonna have to start posting on SAA soon...good luck yall


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

ya I am sure I will be busy fishing and typing.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Spencer_Blanton said:


> I go up to the Muskegon and Manistee Rivers for Salmon primarily, but a few Steelhead have visited me there. Skein under a float will pick up either species. I strongly suggest heavy braided line (20lb +) for this. You'll be OK in the channels where the fish are holding to the sides with lighter, but I swear I have the best luck in the trash. Anywhere you can find timber and deadfall, let your float drift into the middle of it. Use a single hook through netting as opposed to a treble that snags everything.
> 
> For Salmon, we mostly cast stick baits (less mess and stink). We use Storm Thundersticks (regs and jrs/shallow and deep) in blue/white, fire tiger, and perch patterns most of the time. I had good luck with a blue Rappala glass rap last year, but blue/white and black/white shad raps and husky jerks work well. If you have them sitting around take up some flatfish and wiggle warts. Those you can cast out and let the current work the action while you cast into the pockets near timber.
> 
> The salmon hit like a ton of bricks, so have lots of line for a run and a good grip in the rod!  Good luck.


Thanks for the input Spencer, Im bringin it all ..flys, skein, hardware , and cranks..hoping to hit the peirs at night and the river the rest of the day...


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

Make sure you bring your shooting glasses..... The sinkers in the tree flying at your head from the locals hurt.... Ask my buddy Otter he ended up bloody last year. 
Good luck to ya.
Shoot me a PM


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck on your trip.
Ill be headed there later this week; itll be my first experience w/steelhead and salmon.
To this point Ive caught some decent sized rainbows & browns in Tennessee, and many years ago in Colorado I caught some Kokanee; I understand this is a different ballgame. Ill be taking the spinning gear & the fly gear (I just started fly fishing last year); Im looking forward to the education.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Jack'n Fish said:


> Make sure you bring your shooting glasses..... The sinkers in the tree flying at your head from the locals hurt.... Ask my buddy Otter he ended up bloody last year.
> Good luck to ya.
> Shoot me a PM


Thanks Jack , Ill remember to bring my hard hat....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Dandrews said:


> Good luck on your trip.
> Ill be headed there later this week; itll be my first experience w/steelhead and salmon.
> To this point Ive caught some decent sized rainbows & browns in Tennessee, and many years ago in Colorado I caught some Kokanee; I understand this is a different ballgame. Ill be taking the spinning gear & the fly gear (I just started fly fishing last year); Im looking forward to the education.


good luck also to you , when you get back remember to post your report... thanks again dandrews!!!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Got lucky and timed it right in Michigan. Lot's of kings pushing.... looked like Trout Run in P.A. for two days straight. Used spawn float fishing to hook our fish.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I just got back from there too.

Here's a few my brother and I caught in the river.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Still lots of kings around in upper Michigan 
These were the biggest landed from the trip. All were hooked using skien float fishing with a centerpin.

20 lb.
























22 lb.
















22 lb.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Those are some really nice fish. 

I have a dumb question for you. Are those salmon any good to eat? I mean I've eaten salmon from the ocean plenty of times, but does Lake run salmon taste any good? and what color is the meat? 

Just curious....I don't have any experience with them.

Thanks


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

flyphisherman said:


> Those are some really nice fish.
> 
> I have a dumb question for you. Are those salmon any good to eat? I mean I've eaten salmon from the ocean plenty of times, but does Lake run salmon taste any good? and what color is the meat?
> 
> ...


I only eat the silver ones. The meat is bright orange and taste better than any store bought salmon I've tried. BTW the store bought ones sometimes have coloring added to them.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is some video I took from my headcam:


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The video was awesome! I've never been fishing in Michigan.....It's always interesting to see rivers from other states, and the monster fish that accompany them. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

Great video. It's amazing how watching a hookup with screaming drag get's you thinking. I can't wait to get out and slam some. They are really fun in the warm water. Hope it happens this weekend. Two more years of alimony and I'm buying a Michigan license to go along with a PA and Ohio licenses.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I just had to bump this thread! There is a great video on here with fighting fish on Pins! This should make everyone go out and buy one.

What kind of method do these guys have for rigging the float? I see that the sinker is below the skein. How does that work and in what type of situation do you want to use it in?


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Lundfish said:


> I just had to bump this thread! There is a great video on here with fighting fish on Pins! This should make everyone go out and buy one.
> 
> What kind of method do these guys have for rigging the float? I see that the sinker is below the skein. How does that work and in what type of situation do you want to use it in?


You might want to look closer (enlarge the video on your screen)... the split shot is just below the float.... then tandem spawn bags that you call a sinker. The holes are 5-10' deep and we drift 3-5' deep....so that would be the situation you use a spawn bag at the end of your line and not a sinker lmao.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> You might want to look closer (enlarge the video on your screen)... the split shot is just below the float.... then tandem spawn bags that you call a sinker. The holes are 5-10' deep and we drift 3-5' deep....so that would be the situation you use a spawn bag at the end of your line and not a sinker lmao.


Ahhh, I see! I thought I saw some kind of rig where the split shot is after the bag, but I guess that rig didn't have split shot by the float


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Good ol' MI. They have the best weather during their early salmon runs, lol. Good to see better size this year. I'll be heading out there next year, no doubt. The Betsie is a cool ass river too. I've had the chance to float it a few times back in the day. Thanx for the bump,lol.


----------

